# Hip Dysplasia and Stairs



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

I've been carrying my 12 week old SPoO down steep stairs to grass since I've had her at 7 weeks...needless to say its getting harder as each week goes by Yesterday I asked my vet when would it be ok to start taking her down the stairs so it wouldn't affect her hips and said NOW...he said treat her like a regular dog...so much for all theories on no stress on the joints. So now we will be teaching her how to do stairs! Maybe she'll get it out of her head that she needs to be carried everywhere. I still hope I'm doing the right thing...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think hip dysplasia is especially running in poodles. How many stairs are we taking about ! I wouldn't worry about 8-10 but I would be more cautious if it were 20-30 stairs...


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I too carried my puppy up and down the stairs for weeks. Then I was told by my vet that I was being a little too cautious, and now i let both of them go up and down. They're 16 and 18 weeks for reference. It took them a while to learn how to do the stairs properly, but they've got it now. 

I second what Dechi said - regular household stair use shouldn't hurt them. Just don't make them exercise by running up and down stairs until they're older


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Dechi said:


> I don't think hip dysplasia is especially running in poodles. How many stairs are we taking about ! I wouldn't worry about 8-10 but I would be more cautious if it were 20-30 stairs...


Hips dysplasia is absolutely an issue in standard poodles and care should be taken to avoid excess stress on joints of growing poodles. However, doing stairs is not excess stress. . Even a whole flight.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Hips dysplasia is absolutely an issue in standard poodles and care should be taken to avoid excess stress on joints of growing poodles. However, doing stairs is not excess stress. . Even a whole flight.


Good to know. I thought Joey had a mini or toy.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

When Iris was a pup we lived in an apartment where the only access was an entire flight of stairs. Iris learned them day one and never hurt herself. Every potty trip or other trip ouside we used the stairs... No choice.

She is 13 yo. and fine! Your pup will be too!

Viking Queen


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin has used the steps on and off the deck since he first came home, no big deal. He also now does the flight of stairs to where I do my grooming which is a tremendous break for me.


----------



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

Well she's coming up now that was quick lesson and she picked up right away and the steps are steep, there is six of them now she just has to learn how to go down them. Thanks for the all the information.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For all three of mine learning up was easier than down. I also have worked with keeping going down under some level of control so that the puppy doesn't decide to do fly offs.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I agree - learning to go up the stairs has always been easier on any of my dogs than going down them is! Don't get discouraged by that


----------

